# Ants on the top board?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

For some reason I've got ants on the top board of two hives in different areas on the farm. I've never had this happen before and haven't a clue how to get rid of them. Small black ants...just your average ant. They're laying lovely piles of white eggs. I shake them off the topboard, into a box and take them away...and the next day, more are back. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jordanM (Jun 7, 2009)

If you have the hole in the inner cover that should deter them a bit but i have never been able to totally get rid of them. I just dump them off the cover when ever i check my hives but they do not do that much harm to the bees, they only eat a little bit.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I've always had a few, but this summer they've been a plague. Cinnamon on the top board deters them some, but not as much as I'd like.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cinnamon has always worked for me. I buy it by the 5 pound lot at Gordon foods. sprinkle a good amount on the intercover and spread it around evenly including the raised edges. I also rub it on the sides front and rear of the hive by hand so some gets in the little cracks and creveses. Sprinkle it on the edge of the bottom board and hive stand, even on the ground under the hive stand. 

I have also heard that Borax works sprinkled on the ground around and under the stands. If you only have a couple hives you can apply a thin coat of vasoline to the out side of the hives.

 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Cinnamon? well who'd a thunk? cool. I'll give that a try. I don't really MIND them, but the bees have enough problems without ants. I'll try the borax too. I've got a LOT of that just now for various projects. 

hmm..cinnamon smelling bee hives. That's different.

thanks


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I may just have to try this in the house, too!! I get ants in the kitchen from time to time. I was told to wash the counters down with vinegar. Would this work in the hives as well? Perhaps soak the legs with it? I've also heard that you should use spearmint and peppermint to control unwanted pests as well.
-Catherine


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

peppermint oil DOES work with rodents...but no clue what it would do to bees  they seem to steer clear of my mint plants.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ann, I was told SPRIGS of peppermint and spearmint not the oil. Perhaps the oil is too potent? Also, I was told the spearmint goes on top and the peppermint goes in the bottom of the hive.
-Catherine


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

If they aren't bothering the bees and they are IN the hive, I just ignore them... granted, I'll dump them off the inner cover when I'm inspecting (a ways away) just so they aren't crawling all over me and running into the hive getting the bees excited... but other than that they don't really cause me or my bees any problems.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ah.  Thanks. Too bad there isn't a market for ant eggs. I dumped over a cup of the little white things off the top of a hive yesterday.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I know what you mean...


----------

